# BPG000's Stock for the moment



## BPG000 (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is a look at my 2 humidors for now. I have some more sticks coming in this week.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome stash brother.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice stash!! 


Must.....acquire....ISOM....Cohiiibbbaaaaaaas!!!!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome! and freaking awesome stash you got there, bro! What are those MC's with the Ltd Ed. Band on them?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice collection. The Monte No2s look terrible BTW, better send them over to be quality verified!:biggrin:


----------



## croker (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice Stash.


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice stash indeed:thumb:


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

if you need help smoken em, remember im just around the corner. nice stash man


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow... very diverse stash, and all great sticks(well, I wouldn't know about the montes or the cohibas... But if you want a second opinion on those, let me know:eyebrows

Enjoy!


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Brendan, I am an agent with the ATF and those Cohiba's are illegal contraband....surrender them to me ASAP!! 

Nice stash, bro!


----------

